# Boudreaux breeders



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does any one know of Boudreaux bloodline(any strain) breeders in Virginia, or North Carolina? Feel free to PM me if you dont want to post that info here. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits on here has some. He's only a couple hours from NC around Knoxville, TN.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was gonna say.
Go look under the 'one of the best breedings this year' thread.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

carolina gamedogs in nc. has some


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

*One of my friends*

Tight Boudreax @ olympiankennelz


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)




----------

